
A shortage of construction workers is making Bay Area housing crisis worse - prostoalex
https://www.eastbaytimes.com/2018/02/25/hidden-cost-of-housing-how-a-shortage-of-construction-workers-is-making-our-crisis-worse/
======
jostmey
I suspect this has to do with construction workers, required to build more
housing, are priced out of the bay area because of high housing costs

~~~
borkt
This has to be the case. As a civil engineer married to a winemaker, we even
find it tough to afford housing in the North Bay. Many of the contractors we
see in town are from mendocino, lake county, or further. Very few apart from
the owners live in the county.

